
The world’s largest diamond foil - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11718.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.fau.eu/2017/03/15/news/research/the-worlds-
large...](https://www.fau.eu/2017/03/15/news/research/the-worlds-largest-
diamond-foil/)

